# AEZ Bimo EVO - 8,5Jx18H2



## mrdublu (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello. I have some AEZ Bimo Evo rims that had in storage for a couple years. I only have the 3 rims though and would like to find a fourth rim to complete the set. I have 18" aftermarket rims already, but seem to like these Bimo Evo's and would like to make a complete set.

If anyone knows where I could find one of these Bimo Evo's - 8,5Jx18H2. I would be glad to purchase plus shipping cost.

Much thanks.

--










--


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Wheels*

You'll probably be better off checking Ebay or calling the company that makes them.


----------



## mrdublu (Mar 23, 2012)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> Wheels*
> 
> You'll probably be better off checking Ebay or calling the company that makes them.


So far I only found one ad on a german classified website and could not translate the language. I found one full set here in Canada but only 17". I assume these rims are definitely discontinued. The old stock manufacturer for these rims are in 044 area code, sales on the territory of Ukraine only and do not reply to emails - http://www.ityre.com/en/disks/catalog/aez/764/


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

mrdublu said:


> So far I only found one ad on a german classified website and could not translate the language. I found one full set here in Canada but only 17". I assume these rims are definitely discontinued. The old stock manufacturer for these rims are in 044 area code, sales on the territory of Ukraine only and do not reply to emails - http://www.ityre.com/en/disks/catalog/aez/764/


Wheels**

You probably aren't going to find another then.


----------



## mrdublu (Mar 23, 2012)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> Wheels**
> 
> You probably aren't going to find another then.


Hoping eventually one rim* may surface on ebay.


----------

